

LuminoCity3D – Urban Density and Dynamics Map Explorer for Great Britain - jermo
http://luminocity3d.org/

======
jermo
The 3D effect really becomes noticeable when looking at Employment density
plots. Skyscrapers appear in Central London and Canary Wharf:
[http://luminocity3d.org/Economy.html#employment_density_2011...](http://luminocity3d.org/Economy.html#employment_density_2011/11/51.5410/-0.1253)

~~~
stevep98
Yes, but doesn't this distort the visualization?

Not only does the darkness of the hexagon increase with the density, but the
area of the screen that is covered.

Moreover, the hexagon immediately to the north is obscured, so the data there
is lost.

